# Hudson Bay Poison?



## JustGlass (Dec 30, 2011)

I know where I can pick up a bottle that looks exactly like this Hudson Bay Co. poison for a third of the price of this one that went for  $155.49 on ebay last night. The problem is you cannot read HB Co. on the base. I can see where something was stamped there but it's unreadable other than a 0 or C. My question is, did any other maker produce a bottle like this poison bottle? Did this HB Co. bottle go for so much because of the embossed base? Stopper and bottle size appear to be the same. Im not a poison bottle collector but I would purchase the unreadable base one if its worth it.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 30, 2011)

The KC-1 made by HB Co is one of the more desirable makers , but there are 7 different bases to these bottles.
 Makers embossing includes:
 W.T. CO. USA,   W.T. CO. (same Company, just 2 dif. embossings)  H.B. Co.  H.A. (in a diamond , and no, that's not Hazel Atlas), U.S.P.H.S, Plane base and a 3 part mold base.

 Just speaking for the cobalt issues (as the ambers, greens and teals command much more) the USPHS is the most desirable with HB Co coming in a close 2nd.  Reason the HB Co is sought after is there are only 4 sizes known of a chart of 16.  So there may be harder to find.   

 Generally, as a design, this bottle is quite common.  Just has some rare colors and variations, including makers. They will always be popular, like the KI-1s and 2s and KT-1s (Owl Drug Co)


----------



## jerry2143 (Dec 31, 2011)

If you can buy this exact size bottle  in mint condition for a third of the price with the matching stopper  it would be a good deal. Without the stopper I would say no! Also for clarity sake H.B. CO. stands for Haggery Brothers Company and not Hudson Bay Company.


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the great info. I found out today that this bottle is no longer for sale so I guess I will not be the new owner. If there is a next time at least I have a little more knowledge about these cool bottles.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm gonna move this over to Poisons. I am sorry for your potential purchase loss though, sure is purdy.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 31, 2011)

I got so wrapped up writing all that, I forgot about the value part.[8|]  
 Thanks for the rebound, Jerry!

 There will be plenty of opportunities with this kind of bottle on ebay.  May not be HB Co, but always find KC-1 for sale.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 1, 2012)

> Also for clarity sake H.B. CO. stands for Haggery Brothers Company and not Hudson Bay Company.


A little more clarity. It's probably Hagerty Bros, 1850-1930 I believe. They made and/or imported a lot of stuff for the pharmaceutical industry. I'll see if I can find the book.


----------

